#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  月牙熊不小心發現此地 [ 黑白直接進來嚕，打擾啦

## 月牙熊

從WIKI找到，但聽說是2004就有的地方，不對我是從2012入坑的( 不是重點。
大家好，我是月牙熊，是個散漫的繪師，說散漫麻，因為˙˙˙˙˙˙啊又搞錯重點 [ 白癡==|||
一時興起就點近來註冊頁面再點了蓋章頁面，既來之則安之，這句話是用在這裡的吧。
看我上面打一大串不用要字體就知道我很愛喇賽聊天開玩笑，歡迎找我抬槓。
黑白們住台北哦，想見黑請打1 見白打2 如要見紅打3 跟119 感恩。 [別說一些不需要說的
就這樣，很亂七八糟的蓋章文，我就進來晃嚕。 ( 左看右看

----------


## 仴小維仴

你好月牙熊
我是仴小維仴
也可以叫我小維或餅餅歐OWO/
歡迎你來到狼樂
想聊天可以進去下方的聊天室
跟其他獸抬槓OWO

----------


## 小白熊

嗨嗨OWO//
我是小白熊しろくま
大部分都叫我白熊
歡迎來到這個大家庭
想認識大家就到聊天室吧(不過最近挺少人來的

----------


## 月牙熊

yo 小維 請多指教嘿~
[ 請多指教 我應該少出場免得被說人格分裂 XD

----------


## 血色玫瑰

咦
如果你沒猜錯的話你是大牙熊對吧
我好像在那見過你XD
總之都是歡迎你啦w

----------


## 帝嵐

歡迎光臨狼之樂園,月牙熊
這裡是銀星,叫我阿銀就可以了
希望你在這裡玩的快樂
有問題都能提出來
這裡的狼都很友善的喔w

----------

